# Reviving old recipes



## leianne (Jan 25, 2011)

Any old favorite comfort foods you miss seeing on restaurant menus? A few come to mind for me: Piroshki sandwiches; Welsh rarebit; Southern sweet potato pie. How about you?

Piroshki's


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I live in Wisconsin, so I get to see most of those "old time" standards quite regularly. What I miss most is most good ethnic foods, other than German!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Welsh rarebit is a supper dish in our house and we eat it regularly!

I also cook lots of traditional Scots dishes like some of our amazing soups, such as Cullen skink, Scotch broth, Cock a leekie.  Venison collops, roast beef - has to be Aberdeen Angus, with Yorkshire puds, puddings such as cranachan, tipsy laird, biscuits (cookies) such as Parliament biscuits, shortbread and scones of all descriptions.


----------



## leianne (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol...the great flopping thread /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif Umm consomme soup? Chipped beef sandwiches? Any questions? Any answers? Anyone care for a dinner mint? Li'l help?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Lots of Edinburgh/Scots restaurants make traditional Scots foods and have the Michelin stars (or other awards) to prove it works!

Dinner mint? Aren't they SOOO passe?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## leianne (Jan 25, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Gotta love straight coffee with choccies on the side after dinner.  And the after dinner mints when  you go to pay the bill after dinner.

I miss:

Fillet mignon with the lovely crispy bacon strip aroung the outside with a  pepper sauce. 

Normal caesar salad complete with a raw egg cracked on top, with anchovies visible in the salad, not just in the dressing. No chicken pleeease.  Proper garlic croutons.

Freshly baked "chef's" bread.  It is so nice to have straight from the oven, particularly sourbread.

Simple desserts such as bread and butter pudding

Drinks:

Such as Portergaff - nobody knows how to make it

Grasshoppers

Irish Coffee

Desserts:

Lemon Meringue pie

Dried fruit compote with greek yoghurt

Peach Melba

That's what I miss here.  Maybe they are still in mode elsewhere, but they are as rare as hen's teeth here.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I always eat what I want to eat especially the old times. What I miss most is that, the food in the middle east, I miss the roasted chicken that is very tasty and the rice ( I don't know if it is a stir fried rice or not) with a little kick of spice.


----------

